# Hunt Buttons



## beh (27 September 2011)

Hello all, 

A couple of years ago I was given my hunt buttons by my local hunt  and they were dutifully fitted to my hunt coat and collar added by mother. 

However I have now moved permanently up north and plan on hunting with the new local hunt. Would it be rude to use the jacket with my hunt buttons on all season?. I know it's fine if your a visiting hunt but I have never heard of people riding continually with different buttons/collar (I would be moving from Harriers to Foxhounds aswell)

I hope this makes sense!


----------



## Rowreach (27 September 2011)

I asked this question when I moved and was told by our lady master who is rather a stickler for hunting etiquette  that it is perfectly acceptable to wear your coat with buttons and collar from a different hunt as they were given to you by that hunt.  Nine years on and I would still hunt with my old coat (haven't been given ones by the new hunt lol ).

I'm proud of my old buttons   Oh, and I moved from foxhound pack to harriers.


----------



## tootsietoo (27 September 2011)

A friend of mine did get a slightly antsy comment about her buttons, which may have been because unfortunately her old hunt has the same initials as her new hunt, so a bit confusing.  However, she did check with a master and was told it was ok.

I hunt regularly with a new pack with my old hunt buttons on and I haven't asked whether it's ok or not.  I don't subscribe fully yet, and in any case, I am proud of them too and would be very grumpy if I had to take them off!

Another friend has two sets of hunt buttons, and she wears those of her current pack, with one from her old pack in the middle of her coat.  I think that's a nice thing to do.


----------



## Miss L Toe (27 September 2011)

So, is one "awarded" hunt buttons for "valour in the field"?


----------



## Rowreach (27 September 2011)

Reconsidered my reply


----------



## combat_claire (28 September 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			So, is one "awarded" hunt buttons for "valour in the field"?
		
Click to expand...

Hunt buttons are usually awarded for proving yourself to be a useful person to the pack on the hunting field and in other activities organised by the hunt. They are rarely awarded before you are 21.

In very special cases they can be awarded to mark a special act of bravery that has averted a disaster. 

Having been awarded the hunt button you may swap plain black buttons for ones with the hunt crest on them and where your pack has a distinctive coloured collar this may be sewn onto your hunt coat.


----------



## Miss L Toe (28 September 2011)

thanks for reply :


----------



## Clippy (29 September 2011)

combat_claire said:



			Hunt buttons are usually awarded for proving yourself to be a useful person to the pack on the hunting field and in other activities organised by the hunt. They are rarely awarded before you are 21.

In very special cases they can be awarded to mark a special act of bravery that has averted a disaster. 

Having been awarded the hunt button you may swap plain black buttons for ones with the hunt crest on them and where your pack has a distinctive coloured collar this may be sewn onto your hunt coat.
		
Click to expand...

You may find that collars are awarded separately to represent hunt officials so if you're awarded your hunt buttons, don't go adding a coloured collar without checking first. In all the hunts I know, buttons & collar don't go necessarily go together


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (29 September 2011)

I think if you are awarded your buttons and your hunt wears a collar, you will be told in the letter you get sent i.e Gentlemen wear buttons and women wear buttons and collar.


----------



## VoR (7 October 2011)

Just been awarded mine


----------



## Fiagai (7 October 2011)

VoR said:



			Just been awarded mine 

Click to expand...

Congratulations VoR!


----------



## Herne (7 October 2011)

Ditto


----------



## JenHunt (7 October 2011)

VoR said:



			Just been awarded mine 

Click to expand...

well done you!


----------



## VoR (7 October 2011)

Thanks all, cost me an arm and a leg bribing people!!!


----------



## LizzieJ (8 October 2011)

Yay, well done VoR   I got mine on my 18th birthday which happened to be opening meet also   I opened a lot of gates...


----------



## beh (8 October 2011)

Congratulations VoR


----------

